# Direction to put seed in soil after germination



## Maddmachinist (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a few seeds that I started to germinate in paper towels and they have cracked but the tap root doesn't want to come out any farther. Therefor I am goin to put the into peat pots. Now I kno normally kno you put the root facing down. But I swear I read on here the if its like under a quarter inch or something you face it up because it has to turn around or something . Help!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2013)

I always plant root up but its really all about preference, I guess. The reason I plat root tip up is the root will reverse, the cracked shell will catch on the soil and help break the seedling free. I get less seedlings that I have to pry the seed shell from doing it this way.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2013)

Put the root facing down. There is an interesting read at www.Mandala.com on seed germination that I really like.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2013)

I aint never tried to put a seed in soil,,in any paticular position one way or the other. I poke a hole,, drop it in,, and cover it up. Water and watch. Never had a problem.It always comes Head UP outta tha ground,havent seen the feet yet. Mother nature is very smart.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2013)

:yeahthat:   

I pretty much do the same as Weedhopper.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 11, 2013)

I've tried that but always end up just puttin the bean in willy nilly and they always photoreact accordingly...


----------



## Locked (Jun 11, 2013)

Lots of beans popped and I never worry which way the bean is pointing...Mother Nature does the rest. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I've tried that but always end up just puttin the bean in willy nilly and they always photoreact accordingly...



I was always under the impression that it is gravity that makes the root grow down and the plant grow up?


----------



## Maddmachinist (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone and just to be clear I'm talking about seeds that all already cracked and the tap root is already coming out . I know that if u just throw a seed in soil it will grow the proper way (towards the light) and I'm sure it will work the same for seeds just started. I just kno that seeds ive started in the dark in peat pots ( from seed ) came out in crazy directions , assuming due to the lack of light ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

If they came out in crazy directions, it was not because they were in the dark in peat pots.  When covered, the root grows down and the growing tip grows up because of gravity.  Since they are under the dirt, they do not know where the light is coming from.


----------



## Maddmachinist (Jun 12, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If they came out in crazy directions, it was not because they were in the dark in peat pots.  When covered, the root grows down and the growing tip grows up because of gravity.  Since they are under the dirt, they do not know where the light is coming from.



O ok now I understand why they grew messed up because the peat Pots were laying on there side


----------



## cubby (Jun 12, 2013)

I wonder who's out in nature running around making all the seeds face the proper direction??? It must be Johnny Apple Seed's brother......Gary Ganja Seed... 
 I just drop mine in dirt/rockwool cube/whatever and the seed knows what to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 12, 2013)

I put em in pointing down... cause I don't want to eff up expensive seeds! lol

So my noob brain says... lol. I'm so new to this that my opinion is nearly irrelevant!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I was always under the impression that it is gravity that makes the root grow down and the plant grow up?


 
ahh you got me THG, it's gravitropism that causes them to grow accordingly, pulled the wrong lingiddy from the ole brain...lol...I tip my hat, ma'aam.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> ahh you got me THG, it's gravitropism that causes them to grow accordingly, pulled the wrong lingiddy from the ole brain...lol...I tip my hat, ma'aam.



And you taught me a new word....gravitropism.  Thanks to you!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 12, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> gravitropism



:aok: :aok:  



			
				vBulletin Message said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 7greeneyes again.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 12, 2013)

Maddmachinist said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input everyone and just to be clear I'm talking about seeds that all already cracked and the tap root is already coming out . I know that if u just throw a seed in soil it will grow the proper way (towards the light) and I'm sure it will work the same for seeds just started. I just kno that seeds ive started in the dark in peat pots ( from seed ) came out in crazy directions , assuming due to the lack of light ?



Put it in sideways and the tap will figure it out on its own. If, like you said, the tap is just barely emerging.

Wet


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2013)

I love Mother Nature,,,She is Sexy.:icon_smile:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 13, 2013)

im doing to ways,,  1  put seed in a plug n then in soil,, plug is not covered just in soil  n 2  the old fashion way,, from what i hear.  i put on paper towel, then fold seed in towel couple times label it n moisten the towel

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoned


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 13, 2013)

oops here r the pic's









lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 22, 2013)

ur right  plugs don't work.  so going to try again.  one question,,  can the seed after the white tail can I put it in coir coco ,, instead of regular soil
 for germination

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> ur right  plugs don't work.  so going to try again.  one question,,  can the seed after the white tail can I put it in coir coco ,, instead of regular soil
> for germination
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> ol stoner :tokie:



I just germinated 17 seeds in rapid rooters and had 100% germination.  I do let the plugs get good root growth out the plugs before I plant in a larger pot or put into the DWC.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 23, 2013)

going to different this time,, the Ice Bomb didn't do anything..   so im now doing 2- blue hell n 2- red diesel.  no plugs n put them in a blacked yogurt container, with holes on the sides.  i'll check 3 or 4 times each day to maoist sure that they r nice n moist.

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 25, 2013)

Should work  I like to pop my beans in the paper towell so that I know for certain which ones are viable and which ones are not, before putting into medium and waiting to find out


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 26, 2013)

I layed then down on their side the seed did the rest.


----------



## oldsman (Jun 27, 2013)

I usually dropped them in and covered them up.Some land pointing up, some down.I just had something odd happen yesterday.I was checking my seeds I had germed and placed in dirt and noticed in one pot there was like a single white whisker looking thing poking out of the dirt.After some very careful excavation,I discovered the seed was growing upside down and that whisker was indeed the tap root.I carefully dug it up and reversed it.That was this morning and as of this evening it had started responding to the light.I tried to get pics but had no batteries for my camera.I'm thinking it was a case of not sowing quite deep enough for the root to turn back down before it broke the surface.Never had one do that before.Not sure if it'll make it or not,we'll see!


----------



## deutsche420 (Jul 17, 2013)

oldsman said:
			
		

> I usually dropped them in and covered them up.Some land pointing up, some down.I just had something odd happen yesterday.I was checking my seeds I had germed and placed in dirt and noticed in one pot there was like a single white whisker looking thing poking out of the dirt.After some very careful excavation,I discovered the seed was growing upside down and that whisker was indeed the tap root.I carefully dug it up and reversed it.That was this morning and as of this evening it had started responding to the light.I tried to get pics but had no batteries for my camera.I'm thinking it was a case of not sowing quite deep enough for the root to turn back down before it broke the surface.Never had one do that before.Not sure if it'll make it or not,we'll see!


the same thing happens to me 2 or 3 times where the root grow up first i dig around  the seed and turn it over and it grw right after that good luck


----------

